# UK nurses working in SA



## Angela K (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi I'm a newbie to this site (in fact any site)
Considering moving to KZN
Am a UK registered and practicing Theatre Nurse.
I want to work if we decide to emigrate.
Anyone know wether my UK qualification (qualified 1987) is accepted in SA (I know SA qualified nurses can register in UK)
Thanks
A


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Read through the following:

SA Nursing Council Home Page


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

Angela K said:


> Hi I'm a newbie to this site (in fact any site)
> Considering moving to KZN
> Am a UK registered and practicing Theatre Nurse.
> I want to work if we decide to emigrate.
> ...


Hi Angela.

I qualified much earlier than you dare I say 1974, and have worked here sucessfully since. 1981. The controlling body is SANC South African Nursing Council, They have a good web site. 

You must get a qualification with them before you can work. Not as scary as it sounds. They review you qualifications and will either tell you what you need to add I had to do 3 months peads, as an ICU sister, you tell me! but I worked it off in a peads ICU in one of the teaching hospitals and got registration. That wwas a long time age but SANC can guide you. You will need insurance to work, Unions have one as part of membership. many of the private hospitals also provide.

KZN is a good choice as the language of choice there is English. Many of the privatehospital have teaching functions so you shouls be able to get training in one of them. If you decide to come over let me know and I will give you some contacts if you need them.

It's a great place to work and we are very short of nurses. Rather try the private hostipals it's less of a culture shock than the public area and will work in English rather than another language between the nurses. Get your feet then transfer over if you want to.

Jenny


----------



## Angela K (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you

Have tried to read through the SANC stuff.

Found it quite confusing and it gave the impression that I would have to come over to take SA exams to gain registration.

Will try and contact them and again.

How long does it take as it seems it would be better to have my registration sorted before I look for a job

A


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

Angela K said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have tried to read through the SANC stuff.
> 
> ...


Registration is an idividual thing. Rather use the email on the site and lay out your needs to the registar, she should put you on track There is only registration as a general nurse, then post grad to theatre sister if you have a post grad qualification. 
'
General nurse is inclusive of a community, midwifery and pyche qualification a sort of 4 in one. This may be where your problem lies, there is a lower qualification enrolled nurse which is gerneral only Also there was talk of a theatre tech qualification to avoid the RN part + most places use anesthetic nurses

You could contract private groups they may help. Try Life Health Clinics, Netcare, Mediclinic Try to googgle them for some ideas. 

The nurse manager of the Training School at Netcare is caledl Mrs Toy Vermaak, and the training schcool is at Netcare Rehabilitation Hospital Aukland Park Johannesburg, I don't know but may be Toy can guide you ,

Jenny.


----------

